# Wild Rucula in Portuguese  Salad!



## nivelone (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## ChefJune (Sep 5, 2006)

Gorgeous!  are those fresh anchovies I see on the plate?


----------



## nivelone (Sep 5, 2006)

It's "Ventresca" of tuna  fish 
Ventresca is the very best part of the tuna fish and inside the Cherry Tomato there is Mango Chutney with Mascarpone


----------



## Constance (Sep 5, 2006)

What a beautiful plate! Would that green be the same as what we call arugula or rocket? I grew some mixed greens last spring, and there was a leaf that looked just like it.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 5, 2006)

Constance, Arugula, rucola, Rocket, roquette, are one and the same, just different languages.


----------



## Constance (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank you for the info, June. I thought that might be the case.


----------

